# Advise on replacing the lube lines in a BP -Sharp milling machine



## Janderso (Dec 17, 2018)

The lines are cracked and leaking.
I plan on removing the hardware on the left side and sliding the table off to the right.
The Servpro power X is on the right.
Good plan?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 18, 2018)

I guess you could slide it off of the right side. I have always slid the tables off to the left, but normally because that's where I had the space to slide it into.  Can't think of any reason it wouldn't come off of the right.


----------



## rgray (Dec 18, 2018)

I also always took it off to the left. Had a wall in the way on the right. 
I used 4 five gallon buckets with a couple of 2x4's on top to slide it onto. Worked well for me.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 19, 2018)

I ended taking it off to the left.
It just worked better that way.
The oil cuts in the saddle ways were pretty grungy with old dirty oil.
The wear is very minimal.
Hardened ways sure does make a difference.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 20, 2018)

Got the lines fixed and back together.
The table on this mill is a heavy son of a gun. We used the forklift and 3 guys to get it perfectly lined up. Oiled the ways and forks, slid right on.
This mill is a beast. I am very happy with the way the tapered gib fits. 
My old Bridgeport was so worn out, I had no idea until I compared it with this one.
I can't wait to start making chips.
Oh, I forgot to mention, I installed the DRO. It's a DRO PROS model EL402-M.
Works great.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 20, 2018)

Janderso said:


> I ended taking it off to the left.
> It just worked better that way.
> The oil cuts in the saddle ways were pretty grungy with old dirty oil.
> The wear is very minimal.
> ...


It sure looks nice in the pic!


----------



## Janderso (Dec 22, 2018)

As of Yesterday.


----------

